# Back window suddenly.. Exploded?



## ommynous (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi, thank you for reading my first posts on nissanforums.com! My name is Austin. Glad to meet y'all. Hope to stay here a while 

I'll be brief. I was driving down the road, as I normally do, but I cut on my rear-defroster this night. What people normally do when their rear widow is foggy. Except it was different this night. The lower part of my windshield wasn't defrosting? like, at all. I thought nothing of it and continued driving. but within 10 minutes of driving, my window just exploded. There was a very audible bang, followed by.. this.










What.. The crap? I haven't had any noticeable problems prior to this. I've never been in a wreck, or hit anything.. Well, in this car. Thank you guys for your input


----------

